# Twitter not working



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Seems Twitter is not working via TiVo.


----------



## apwheeler (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes.... I have the same here. Seemed to sign up ok using mytivoapps site, but I cannot access it via Tivo.


----------

